
Ask HN: Hoping to relocate to NYC. Any tips? - nycdev123
I am looking to relocate to NYC. Do you have any tips on meetups&#x2F;networking events to build a network and find opportunities?
======
caser
I run a curated community of tech people in transition here in NYC:
recesslabs.com

Check us out, and if you're interested, feel free to shoot me an email with
some info about your background! If it's a fit, I can invite you to some of
our events. We typically look for people with some startup experience who are
looking to play around with side projects.

~~~
nycdev123
recesslabs looks very cool and I'm interested in learning more! Is there an
email address that is best for reaching you?

------
mrburton
I currently live in New York City; Battery Park City to be exact. So a few
hardcore questions..

a) What technology do you primarily use? b) What type of work are you looking
for? I'm not a consultant, but I might be able to put you in touch with folks
c) Have you been to New York City before? The atmosphere here is totally
different than San Francisco/Mountain View.

I'm actually looking at moving to Mountain View. I love coding, architecture,
building shit and not getting caught up in theory :)

------
kull
I have the opposite question :). I am moving to LA from NY. Why? I cannot
handle the weather anymore (winter too cold, summer too humid), and after
living here more than 10 years, you learn the city is super busy, fast life is
cool for initial hassle but as you settle and make more money, you want to
take it easy, also most parts are poor and dirty. Don't take me wrong, I love
NY, but it forces on you pretty intense lifestyle.

------
hullsean
• garys guide <\- best resource • inside startups • hackernest • warby parker,
etsy many others • code driven are good • aws popup loft • most wework spaces
have events.

------
tixocloud
I recently relocated to the UK and LinkedIn has been a great resource for me
securing some thing.

If your need to find a job is not immediate, you can also check AngelList and
network with employees from NY startups.

If the need for a job is quite immediate, startup recruiters might be more
effective.

------
imauld
The NY Python meetup is pretty good if you're in to Python.

------
DoreenMichele
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15778631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15778631)

